# Unusual Regner steamer



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought some of you folks might be interested in seeing this little Regner engine. 

It's a BR 70, standard gauge tank engine, 2-4-0 but the front "pilot" wheels are not in a truck but the main frames so making a long wheel base for a small engine. The model is 1:32 scale and steams well but with such a small boiler one has to continually top up the water.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick-named 'kangaroo' , 'cos it looks like a kangaroo.

If you squint quite a lot.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, looking good! I cant seem to view the first video. I get this message: "This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request." 

Maybe you don't like me anymore!


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Sorry about that, I forgot to make it public... ooops senior moment


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

That's a novel wheel arrangement. I wonder what special circumstances necessitated an engine to be built with that wheel arrangement?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By k5pat on 09 Feb 2010 09:26 AM 
That's a novel wheel arrangement. I wonder what special circumstances necessitated an engine to be built with that wheel arrangement? 
I'd guess that they had four locos to build and only eight pairs of wheels....









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very light passenger service and for reduced crew needs (no fireman) if I remember correctly.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat, Garrett, 
This is what I have managed to pick up off the web regarding the BR 70. 

The class 70.0 was one of the lightest, most attractive, tank engines used for passenger services. Her slim boiler and the huge distance between the forward axle and the driving wheels (4000 mm!) together with her relatively large cab were her typical trademarks. The Bayerische Staatsbahn [Bavarian State Railways] put the first locomotive of type Pt 2/3 in service back in 1909, with the last one appearing in 1916. All of the engines(type 1 B h2, with a top speed of 65 km/h) were delivered by Krauss in Munich. On nationalisation, the Deutsche Reichsbahn [German State Railways] took over the complete fleet of locos. 70 083 ist still in steam even today, tirelessly hauling the special excursion trains organised by the Bayerische Localbahn Verein [Bavarian Preservation Society].


----------



## pncarter (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Rod,

Beautiful layout,great looking engine. The offer still stands for you to come to Texas to design and build my layout.








Perhaps with all of this interest in the BR70, 1:32nd scale, Regner will consider producing it again in the black/red and green/red configurations.
I noticed another 1:32nd scale model on their website; very nice.

Phil


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Rod,
Thanks for the added info on the BR-70. Like Phil said, if Regner were to produce it again, I would be very interested in purchasing a kit.
Pat


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you all like wierdos.

Well, I know you can get this in H0 brass, but does anyone else want the Imperial Austrian Railways (kk StB) 112 class in live steam or even just large scale?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KkStB_112


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 10 Feb 2010 04:08 PM 
If you all like wierdos.

Well, I know you can get this in H0 brass, but does anyone else want the Imperial Austrian Railways (kk StB) 112 class in live steam or even just large scale?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KkStB_112

Garrett,
Now that one *really* deserves the "Kangaroo" nickname.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, gotta love Austrian steam.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Rod, 
Nice plumes, must be cold in the UK, no snow though (dirty word here) 
I like the painted wall as well, gives an 'outdoorzi' feel... 
Still running your S3 ?


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Al,
Thanks, I sold the S3/6 last year. silly really, I let it and the six coaches go too cheaply. 


Not seen you at DH recently are you going to get there next year ?


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Rod, 

I may try to attend DH 2011. 
Main problem is shipping my Steamers down by air...... 
May take the train with my box of 'goodies,' 
Stay well !


----------

